# Looking for a trailblazer manual



## bgpb02 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys-anyone out there have a service manual for a 250 blazer-mines a 98 and doin a top end, i need torque specs and general info-done several of these but never a Pol 250 Thanks in advance


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Send a PM to fabman on here. I think he has one


----------

